
Dog-Friendly Workplaces Make Life Better - scottporad
https://www.rover.com/blog/dog-friendly-workplaces/
======
daveschappell
Any headline with 'dog' in it grabs my attention. In this case, I couldn't
agree more -- had 1 or more dogs at TeachStreet for many years, and I know it
kept things more casual and low(er) stress. As one of the key dog-owners,
though, I do admit that the need to take them out a few times per day can turn
into a bit of a distraction, especially if you finally get in the zone and
then have to break it up -- I know everyone says that it's good to walk/relax,
but I'm not sure they're the ones who are supposed to be running the show.
Anyway, love the article.

~~~
scottporad
Totally agree on the more casual and low(er) stress. I've found that working
in an office with a lot of dogs really keeps things mellow...I've, literally,
never seen anybody lose there cool and I attribute that to the dogs. It's just
hard to get wound up and bend out of shape about something with these amazing,
adorable creatures around!

